# IBCC Equivalence For American High Sch



## Hannahmontana000 (Jun 19, 2016)

hello I was wondering what the percentages would be for 3B's And 1 C. Also I don't get it how they calculate your English grade. I took 4 years of English and one semester I got a B while the other C and etc. also do they only calculate bio, physics , chemistry and English? Does it matter if I took bio and physics in 9th grade and then chemistry in 11? Also can I take the SAt 2 subject tests for bio, chem and physics instead of the MCAT when I come too Pakistan. Is the MCAT Hard? Do government colleges accept SAT2 scores? Thanks


----------



## sofiakhan (Dec 27, 2015)

omg yes i have the same questions, but i have 3 B's if they include looking at math but only 2 if math is not looked at for the conversion process .also i took Chem in 10th grade if that affects the score?iv been trying so hard to figure out my score aghhhhhh. but i do know you have to either take sat subject tests in bio, chem, math/physics or you can take the MCAT. Yes gov colleges take sat's.


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 26, 2014)

So when they convert your scores they look at your overall highschool percentage for 4 years. they also cut around about 10%-15% from your high school average. they reduce the score because they dont count the extra classes we take in highschool like arts and PE stuff like that. it dosent matter when you took the class just the average at the end counts and sofiakhan is right about the SAT.


----------



## sofiakhan (Dec 27, 2015)

okay so they don't cut 20%?


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

What classes do they specifically look at? Also if I have taken AP biology and honors biology, which one is used for the equivalence certificate?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Zain Ali said:


> So when they convert your scores they look at your overall highschool percentage for 4 years. they also cut around about 10%-15% from your high school average. they reduce the score because they dont count the extra classes we take in highschool like arts and PE stuff like that. it dosent matter when you took the class just the average at the end counts and sofiakhan is right about the SAT.




my dude zain from kmc..

- - - Updated - - -



kainath said:


> What classes do they specifically look at? Also if I have taken AP biology and honors biology, which one is used for the equivalence certificate?


bio
chem
physics
English grade 11 
english grade 12
best academic subject ( usually history or math ) 

all of these yields 12 semesters total . A+ in all of these yields 969/1100 in IBCC.

IBCC is a fuccking corrupt institution and its all arbitrary. 

gooooood luck with anything in pakistan


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

*Overseas Merit List*



kobefan234 said:


> my dude zain from kmc..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Well unlike others i wouldn't suggest that you lose hope yet. Your best chance would be to apply on the overseas merit list.

Your aggregate is calculated as 50% of your equivalence + 50% your SAT score. I Highly recommend that you apply using your SAT scores since your educational background is american. 
Lets suppose your IBCC equivalence is 80% and your overall SAT score is 2200. ( These are the scores of an average medical student in my opinion)

High school = 50% of 80 is 40. 
SAT = 2200/2400 is 91.7 . 50% of 91.7 is 45.85

40+45.85 = 85.85% 
This aggregate should give you a seat in a government university according to the last year's merit. (https://edublogpk.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/01overseas2015.pdf)


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 26, 2014)

My man Sikandar!..
Listen to this guy he knows exactly what he is talking. IBCC is very corrupt and will screw some poor souls over but if you have good scores you should be good.



bio
chem
physics
English grade 11 
english grade 12
best academic subject ( usually history or math ) 

all of these yields 12 semesters total . A+ in all of these yields 969/1100 in IBCC.

IBCC is a fuccking corrupt institution and its all arbitrary. 

gooooood luck with anything in pakistan[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hannahmontana000 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mars said:


> Well unlike others i wouldn't suggest that you lose hope yet. Your best chance would be to apply on the overseas merit list.
> 
> Your aggregate is calculated as 50% of your equivalence + 50% your SAT score. I Highly recommend that you apply using your SAT scores since your educational background is american.
> Lets suppose your IBCC equivalence is 80% and your overall SAT score is 2200. ( These are the scores of an average medical student in my opinion)
> ...


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hannahmontana000 said:


> Mars said:
> 
> 
> > Well unlike others i wouldn't suggest that you lose hope yet. Your best chance would be to apply on the overseas merit list.
> ...


----------



## skhan3887 (Jan 24, 2015)

woahh i thought it was 60% equivalence and 40% sat scores?? did they change that rule?


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Hannahmontana000 said:


> Mars said:
> 
> 
> > Well unlike others i wouldn't suggest that you lose hope yet. Your best chance would be to apply on the overseas merit list.
> ...


----------

